# Bag sealers on Amazon or elsewhere



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Amazon has a variety of bag sealers. Has anyone tried any of them to seal Mylar? I don't like getting out the iron to seal them and the straightener I bought does not seem to work right.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Haven't tried any yet but do have one on my "wish list" to do the 5 gallon mylar bags. Hope to have the extra $$ after Christmas.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Do you have a Foodsaver? I use mine to seal my mylar bags. I don't use the vacuum function just the heat sealer. No issues with the seals failing either.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine is a v2244 and it won't seal mylar.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

At one time the IMPAK corp. produced most of the mylar used in the US. They have a line of sealers designed for mylar. Sorbent systems sells their products.
http://www.sorbentsystems.com/longtermfoodstorage.html

I've bought mylar from them for years. I also have one of their "HotJaw" sealers. I've had it for years and it works great.

I've no idea about the ones on amazon.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I looked at the hotjaw and it is about $100. I wanted to find something for much less.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Do you have a Foodsaver? I use mine to seal my mylar bags. I don't use the vacuum function just the heat sealer. No issues with the seals failing either.


I use my Foodsaver to seal mylar and I do use the vacuum function. I want to know if my bag is sealed. If it is, the air will be out and it will be compact. If there is not a seal, the bag is not compacted around the contents.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I use my Foodsaver to seal mylar and I do use the vacuum function. I want to know if my bag is sealed. If it is, the air will be out and it will be compact. If there is not a seal, the bag is not compacted around the contents.


I double seal my mylar after I push the air out. It takes a few hours but the oxygen absorbers in the bag compress the mylar around the contents. I mostly use mylar for rice and beans that are stored in buckets.

I have read using the vacuum function with mylar is not good and doesn't always work.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

We use a larger version of this at work:

http://www.amazon.com/200mm-Impulse...qid=1417811722&sr=8-1&keywords=impulse+sealer

Used it on mylar seed bags a bunch of times. And this sucker is under $25.

Almost a steal.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Jim1590 said:


> We use a larger version of this at work:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/200mm-Impulse...qid=1417811722&sr=8-1&keywords=impulse+sealer
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Your welcome. It has a turn dial for the amount of heat applied. you then push the handle down and when you see the LED turn off, it is done.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Received the sealer this morning and I am very pleased. Thank you Jim.

It takes about 30 seconds to make a seal.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice info - thank you!


----------

